# Drilling Multiple Holes in Studs



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Spacing is not too much an issue here with that size hole. However it is a good practice to keep electrical (high voltage lines) from the cable, tv and telephone. (low voltage lines) Keep these about 6" away from each other.


----------



## rjschwar (Nov 13, 2009)

Right. The spacing of electrical and my low voltage lines is what is causing the problem. I have to run a bunch of wires above a door, and under a window (4-6 coax and 12-14 Cat6). Under the window I have maybe a foot to run all those low voltage wires, and there are also a couple power wires running along a few inches from the floor. I'm thinking I will need probably 3 1" holes to run all that wire, and I was thinking if I drilled them right on top of each other so it became one 3" long 1" wide hole, I could easily fit everything, but wasn't sure about the structural integrity of running through multiple studs this way.

Richard


----------



## rdtour (Dec 23, 2009)

*If I were to wing it.*

My thoughts if I were to do it and could find no other information out there. If its a load bearing wall. I would follow similar instructions that I had to do when drilling into my floor joists (I know not the same thing), but I would do something similar. It states that two holes in the same joist have to be at least 2x the distance of the larger diameter apart. So say one hole is 1" (in your case) and the other is 5/8". Leave at least a 2" gap between them. But then again its your house so your comfort level may require you to do much more research.


----------



## rjschwar (Nov 13, 2009)

What about notching the wall then adding a nail plate? I know I can notch 25% of a load bearing wall, so 7/8", but how tall can the notch be? 

Also I have read that holes cannot be located on the same section of stud as a notch or cut. What does this mean? What is a section of stud? 

Finally, how far apart would notches have to be? Would a similar twice as far as the longest notch apply?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

much better to drill holes and not make a notch. For the amount of wires you need 2 1" holes may be enough


----------



## rjschwar (Nov 13, 2009)

I figured holes were better, but I was thinking if you can make a 3 inch long notch that is 7/8" deep, why not be able to make a 3 inch long hole 7/8 - 1" wide in the middle. This seems like it would be more structurally sound than a notch.

Richard


----------

